# Budget lighting dimmer and switch



## nezz621 (Mar 12, 2011)

Anyone Heard of using the Iphone for a remote to control home theater lighting. 

I'm trying to budget a lighting set-up on the cheap. I figure a lutron Maestro IR Dimmer and Switch would be a good budget set-up, but it would be pretty cool to use the iphone for my lighting, especially since i use it alot for my HTPC controls.


Otherwise, any suggestions on a budget lighting set-up with a good universal remote (harmony perhaps?) would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks
-Mike


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Take a look at this.


----------



## nezz621 (Mar 12, 2011)

mechman said:


> Take a look at this.


That article is such a tease. Great stuff. I'm tempted to try the smartlinc set-up for a couple of switches in my future theater and home. Thanks for the article.


----------

